# Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?



## EgoZocker (29. August 2005)

Wollte mir gerade eine Packung Rufus zulegen, soll ja günstiger sein als Frolic. Bin dann zur nächsten Aldi-Filiale (Aldi-Süd) gefahren, aber da gibts kein Rufus.
Gibts das etwa nur bei Aldi-Nord? |kopfkrat


----------



## Seelachsfänger (29. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

das pendant bei aldi süd heisst hufu (glaub ich)


----------



## EgoZocker (29. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Konnte weder Rufus noch Hufu entdecken. Was ich gesehen habe war Maximus, was in 3kg Tüten verpackt ist, allerdings deutlich kleiner sind und kein Loch haben. Vielleicht ist das Hundefutter ja in dieser Filiale ausgegegangen |kopfkrat


----------



## EgoZocker (29. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## goatzilla (29. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Gibts Rufus nicht beim Penny ? |kopfkrat


----------



## karpfenbrausi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Hi,

Aldi Süd hatte vor Jahren mal "hufu", führt das aber nicht mehr. Wenn, dann zu Aldi Nord, da gibts dann Rufus.

gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Bei Aldi Süd gibts kein Rufus oder vergleichbares, nur bei Aldi Nord.  Bei Hundefuttersorten der Discounter allgemein auf den Hinweis "halbtrocken" achten. Reines Trockenfutter schwimmt auf, was zwar als Hakenköder nicht schlecht ist, aber zum Anfüttern sollte es schon sinken.


----------



## EgoZocker (30. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Na dann werd ich mich mal nach was "Neuem" umschauen. Vielleicht entdeck ich ja was Außerordentliches, das ich hier dann präsentieren kann


----------



## davis (30. August 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*



			
				EgoZocker schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte weder Rufus noch Hufu entdecken. Was ich gesehen habe war Maximus, was in 3kg Tüten verpackt ist, allerdings deutlich kleiner sind und kein Loch haben. Vielleicht ist das Hundefutter ja in dieser Filiale ausgegegangen |kopfkrat


 
Hallo!

Hab mit dem Maximus Futter von Aldi schon gefangen aaaaaber vorsicht das Zeug riecht zwar gut jedoch schwimmt das! Damit kannst du also nie Anfüttern....außer machst Boilis draus....

Ich such auch Hufu oder Rufu....gabs aber nich mal bei Aldi Nord....

mfg

davis


----------



## Jenny (2. September 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

ist aldi unterteilt in norddeutschland und süddeutschland? wusste ich garnicht... |kopfkrat    
das sch... rufus zeugs ist zwar "halbtrocken" und billiger als frolic, jedoch halte ich es zum anfüttern für äußerst ungeeignet!!!
hatte mit vor 6 wochen 12 kilo davon gekauft und getrocknet. später beim anfüttern (es waren schon einige tage des anfütterns vergangen) musste ich feststellen, das der größte teil vom rufus schwimmt ! ! !  #d 
das passiert ja nun mit frolic nicht. somit war der traum vom billigen anfüttern zerplatzt.
außerdem ist rufus nur so´n faserkram und bei frolic erkennt man sogar die partickel drin    

grüße


----------



## FreeLee (2. September 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

@ all:

Guckt mal im Penny nach! Da gibt´s "Artus Dog"" 1,5 kg für 1,50 EUR, glaub ich.

Das Zeug sinkt, riecht gut, und gefangen hab ich damit auch schon . . .


----------



## Jenny (2. September 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

alles klar,
werd heut glei mal danach gucken, preis klingt gud!!!     
ma sehen ob´s den karpfen morgen beim füttern auch schmeckt...  :k


----------



## EgoZocker (22. September 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*



> @ all:
> 
> Guckt mal im Penny nach! Da gibt´s "Artus Dog"" 1,5 kg für 1,50 EUR, glaub ich.
> 
> Das Zeug sinkt, riecht gut, und gefangen hab ich damit auch schon . . .


 

Gestern hatte glücklicherweise und endlich ein neuer Penny-Markt Neueröffnung, hab mir das Zeug gleich geholt. Hat dieselben Eigenschaften wie Frolic, aber deutlich billiger. Vielen Dank#6


----------



## Flussbarschfan (24. September 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

wollt mir auch mal (nach nem Bericht im Blinker) Rufus vom aldi zulegen... 

hab dann leider auch nix richtiges da gefunden... aber beim Kaufland gibts auch die Billigmarke, da kostet das Kilo nen Euro....:m


----------



## Cerfat (27. September 2005)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*



			
				EgoZocker schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann werd ich mich mal nach was "Neuem" umschauen. Vielleicht entdeck ich ja was Außerordentliches, das ich hier dann präsentieren kann


 
Glaub, hab was preiswertes gefunden. Ich war gerade im Kaufland bei uns und hab mich da auch mal in der Hundfutterabteilung umgesehn. Die haben da n Hausmarke(K-Classic), und wenn mich nicht alles getäuscht hat dann ist das genauso ein Feuchtfutter wie Frolic, nur viel billiger. Die 4 Kg-Packung davon kostet rund 3.99 Euro.

http://img399.*ih.us/img399/7981/34036988if.jpg


Info: http://www.kaufland.de/Site/Sortiment/K-Classic/Echt_clever_sparen_Links/14_Tiernahrung/08_Kraeftige_Brocken.htm


----------



## BlueFox (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Glaub, hab was preiswertes gefunden. Ich war gerade im Kaufland bei uns und hab mich da auch mal in der Hundfutterabteilung umgesehn. Die haben da n Hausmarke(K-Classic), und wenn mich nicht alles getäuscht hat dann ist das genauso ein Feuchtfutter wie Frolic, nur viel billiger. Die 4 Kg-Packung davon kostet rund 3.99 Euro.
> 
> http://img399.*ih.us/img399/7981/34036988if.jpg
> 
> ...



Gibt es das Futter beim Kaufland noch? Weil der Tread schon ein paar Tage alt ist und bevor ich da umsonst hinfahre bzw auch das Hundefutter im Penny?

Was denkt ihr ist besser penny oder kaufland "Frolic"?


----------



## Carphunter 76 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Rufus vom Penny funktioniert, damit habe ich letztes Jahr auch schon Boilies gemacht und die Karpfen haben sich davon nicht stören lassen.


----------



## Pette (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

ich bin K-Classic fanatisch!

werd ich die woche auch mal schauen gehen onb es das noch gibt!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Ob das wohl genau das gleiche Aroma für die Fische hergibt,wie das Frolic????
Ich bezweifle es zumindest.
Zumindest bei so etwas würde ich dann Frolic statt Kaufland Hundefutter kaufen.


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

hallo kollegen ist dieses futter noch erhältlich ???
danke


----------



## ankaro (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

*Rufus gibts noch!!!!!!!*

In der Aldi Filliale meines Vertrauens:m
fragte ich den Fiallialleiter danach, der meinte die haben es *MOMENTAN* nicht mehr im Sortimen, die Firma die das machte hatte Probleme, sollte jedoch in einigen wochen wieder am Start sein .....
Gott sei dank


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Gibt es das Futter beim Kaufland noch
kann da einer helfen
cu


----------



## chub24 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

ne im auf der kaufland seite ham ses nimmer drin......schade |gr:|gr:#q#q|abgelehn|abgelehn|smash:|smash:|smash:#x


----------



## gringo92 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

das riecht mir doch nach nem hundefutter-gammelfleisch skandal


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*



gringo92 schrieb:


> das riecht mir doch nach nem hundefutter-gammelfleisch skandal


 

Oh mann xDDDDDD:m:m



LG Jan Peter


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

schick morgen die allte sorry holte
in alle läden gebe euch dann bescheid|krach:
das giebt wieder mecker wenn sies liest
cu:vik:


----------



## bennyhill (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*



ankaro schrieb:


> *Rufus gibts noch!!!!!!!*
> 
> In der Aldi Filliale meines Vertrauens:m
> fragte ich den Fiallialleiter danach, der meinte die haben es *MOMENTAN* nicht mehr im Sortimen, die Firma die das machte hatte Probleme, sollte jedoch in einigen wochen wieder am Start sein .....
> Gott sei dank


Mann sollte halt nicht jedem Filialleiter trauen.....
Rufus ist mit dem BSE Skandal aus dem Sortiment (ALDI-SÜD) genommen worden.Dieses *Momentan* dauert also erst ca. 5 Jahre, der Ersatz hat einen hohen schwimmenden Anteil.
Wenn jetzt hier das Penny Futter auch noch als RUFUS bezeichnet wird födert das noch das Hundefutterchaos.


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

kaufland hats noch nur neue verpackung


----------



## Wattwurm62 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

Hi Leute..

Schaut doch mal in einer Fressnapf-Filiale nach. Da gibts noch andere Sorten "Köder". Und ist meist billiger.


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

geb uns mal ein paar beispiele
cu


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rufus nur bei Aldi-Nord?*

allso kollegen k classic vom kaufland giebt es noch 4 kilo 3,99
ist das selbe wie frolic nur billiger 
hoffe konnte euren tag retten 
cu:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

